# Exterior



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Sacramento. Original paint. Pressure wash with rotating tip after downstreaming mildew house cleaner. Shored up some of the loose siding at the Carpenter missed, sanded the old facia with the Mikita. Sprayed and back rolled all the siding with Sherwin Williams primer RX. And sprayed two coats of SuperPaint satin. Oh and then I brushed all the trim three coats of Alabaster white.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is that you Alan?


----------

